
New ICANN policy stops domain tasting - johns
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-10309051-38.html
======
jacquesm
Yay. ICANN redeems itself just a little bit.

I'm all for a grace period of a year after a domain has been owned by another
party. Just like old phone numbers.

~~~
anamax
Why?

I'm aware of several parked domains that I'd sort of like. If they expire
because their current owner decides to save the domain fees, I'll think about
picking them up and using them.

Why should I have to wait a year?

That's just a longer "tasting" period.

~~~
jacquesm
domain tasting refers to the ability to return a domain within a certain
amount of time and to get a refund.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_tasting>

In the case above the domain would no longer be interesting for spammers
because the traffic would have died down, substantially increasing your
chances of getting it for legit purposes.

It would also reduce the chances of expired domains being used for phishing.

------
jackmoore
About fucking time.

~~~
prawn
Far, far too long coming.

------
rrival
"ICANN said the new policy resulted in a 99.7 percent decrease in domain
deletions from June 2008 to April 2009."

Looks like they nailed it. Can't ask for much better than that.

~~~
ohwaitnvm
Certainly a nice stat to see, but what I think would be significantly more
interesting is data on bulk buyers of domains. After all, a drop in deletions
says nothing about the purchasing of said domains; what would be great to see
is a drop in bulk domain purchases.

------
tomerico
The problem wasn't "tasting", the problem was that too many domains are being
held. Now the situation might be even worse...

~~~
wmf
I disagree. Tasting put a huge load on the TLD registries, requiring upgrades
that us legitimate domain owners ended up paying for. Also, tasters are not
going to start buying tons of domains, since tasted domains are by definition
unprofitable to hold.

------
kragen
That is fantastic. I agree with jacquesm's comment too.

~~~
Batsu
Your comment should have been an upvote on his post. Just a friendly reminder.

~~~
kragen
I thought upvotes were for comments that were worth reading, not comments we
agreed with?

I probably should have gone into more detail about what it was I thought was
fantastic, I guess. Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Upvotes mean "yes", and also "Please move this up the page a bit". Downvotes
mean "no", and also "Please remove this from the page".

Interpret as you see fit. Agreement is a perfectly good reason to say "yes" to
something.

~~~
BrentRitterbeck
For a group that emphasizes thinking for oneself, it sure seems that there are
a lot of rules for when it is or is not appropriate to vote on something. How
about letting people decide for themselves what to vote on?

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Agreed. Hence the "interpret as you see fit".

The fact is, to the _site_ , an upvote means "please move this up the page",
and a downvote or flag means "please remove this". At a most basic primal
2-year-old communication level, up is "yes" and down is "no".

